# Pallas RTA from Gas Mods



## Rob Fisher (1/12/20)

Got the Pallas RTA from Gas Mods this morning as well and I had tested the airflow when munching on Spare Ribs at @BigGuy's place on the weekend when he built the first one. I'm so anti these tight RTA's that if something says MTL I don't go near it... only when someone tells me I can get a restricted DL vape of it do I pop one in my shopping basket. On on the back of the Pallas box, it says Decent MTL.

I tried to fit my standard Fisher Alien in the Pallas but there is not enough space for the coil... so either you wrap a 2.5mm round wire coil or look for some very small aliens... I had some small coils from The Bearded Viking and after removing one wrap from them it fitted. The coil came out to 1.19Ω and I'm firing it at 24 watts.

I would like a dash more air but it's usable... the flavour is very good.

It's a 22mm atty. You have to loosen the atty from the mod to alter the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

